# Driver door wont open from inside on Boxer



## Weymouthdave (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a 2007 motor home on a Boxer chassis. Suddenly the drivers door will not open using the internal door handle. The handle pulls as normal but nothing happens. The door opens OK from the outside. The remote locking & locking with the key all operate as normal.
Any ideas???


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

It'll be the bar that connects to the lock for the inside handle, take off door card and locate said item and reconnect it .

Dennis


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I had the same thing on my 2000 Ducato just after I bought it. Turned out to be a 'muck metal' cam attached to the end of the key cylinder.

Managed to get a new cylinder and changed the old barrel over to keep using the same key.

Ray.


----------



## Weymouthdave (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for that guys, I took the inner door panels off today & find that the inside door handle activates the door lock via a bowden cable. It seems to be attached OK at the inside door handle end so I suppose it may be broken inside the door lock.
Dave


----------

